# Geografia astronomica



## Fabriman94 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Salve a tutti, l'anno scorso se vi ricordate avevo problemi con la chimica. Quest'anno invece l'avversario da affrontare è la geografia astronomica. Ebbene si, materia diversa, ma stessa professoressa. La cosa che volevo chiedervi è questa, ho un libro di Geografia astronomica che spiega le cose molto male e la mia prof tra l'altro neanche lo segue. Vorrei sapere da voi, se esiste un libro di Geografia astronomica, che spieghi le cose in modo chiaro e soddisfacente, e che dice tutto sulle cose.


----------



## Butcher (20 Gennaio 2013)

Io avevo "Il globo terrestre" della Zanichelli. Mi ci trovavo bene.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Gennaio 2013)

Una materia seria ma per come è studiata al liceo reputo totalmente inutile


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Io avevo "Il globo terrestre" della Zanichelli. Mi ci trovavo bene.


E' questo? http://www.scuolabook.it/Uploaded/zanichelli_1-7261_preview/zanichelli_1-7261_preview.pdf


----------



## Butcher (21 Gennaio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E' questo? http://www.scuolabook.it/Uploaded/zanichelli_1-7261_preview/zanichelli_1-7261_preview.pdf



Questa è la nuova edizione, ma sembra non sia cambiato come contenuti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Questa è la nuova edizione, ma sembra non sia cambiato come contenuti.


Però questa è l'edizione blu, vedo che non parla delle rocce e cose varie.


----------



## Butcher (21 Gennaio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Però questa è l'edizione blu, vedo che non parla delle rocce e cose varie.



Ah, allora è questa quella che usavo:


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ah, allora è questa quella che usavo:


Ok, che voti prendevi con questo libro, scusa la banalità delle domande, ma col libro che ho io, puoi fartelo anche tutto, ma prendi sempre 4 LOL.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (21 Gennaio 2013)

Cosa vuoi sapere di preciso? Anch io sono al quinto liceo scientifico..magari posso darti una mano


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Gennaio 2013)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Cosa vuoi sapere di preciso? Anch io sono al quinto liceo scientifico..magari posso darti una mano


Una spiegazione accurata delle rocce, in particolare sono alla ricerca della spiegazione delle rocce del prof. Marco Mezzini.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ah ancora non ci sono arrivato, stiamo facendo il sistema solare e i diversi pianeti nel dettaglio.


----------



## Butcher (21 Gennaio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ok, che voti prendevi con questo libro, scusa la banalità delle domande, ma col libro che ho io, puoi fartelo anche tutto, ma prendi sempre 4 LOL.



 Guarda, io avevo la media del 7, ma c'era anche chi prendeva di più 

Poi vabè, dipende anche dal prof. a volte.


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Grazie Butcher, se qualcun altro vuole darmi dei consigli faccia pure, sono sempre ben accetti.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (23 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi ho preso 8 sul sistema solare e Urano


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Io ho fatto un pò di Geochimica all'Università.. Su rocce e affini posso darti una mano.
Però io li ho studiati più per quanto riguarda le reazioni con l'acqua e vari elementi.


----------



## iceman. (26 Gennaio 2013)

ok snza aprire nuovi topic, si tratta di geografia normale, quando si parla di caratteristiche del rilievo di un determinato paese si vogliono intendere solo i monti oppure tutto quanti? climi fiumi pianure laghi etc???


----------



## Marilson (27 Gennaio 2013)

se si parla di rilievi si intendono montagne e colline


----------



## iceman. (28 Gennaio 2013)

grazie maril


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Grazie dei consigli, oggi sono andato all'interrogazione, la prof mi ha chiesto un argomento a piacere, ho scelto i minerali e poi mi ha chiesto i minerali della crosta terrestre, cioè i silicati e le ho detto tutto quello che sapevo. Mi ha messo 6, debito evitato  .


----------

